# Smoking Oldies, Port Allen Louisiana



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 12, 2008)

Back from the comp and feeling fine! 25 Teams this year.
4 walks!
9th pulled pork
8th ribs
5th brisket
3rd chicken

4th overall

The special part was RB Jr. cooking right along side me the whole time!!







Mrs RB got to go have fun for a change;






This is me teaching RB Jr. how to Q


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job ..and a great pic of the teaching


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome job RB & RB Jr.! 8)


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2008)

Way to go Ron.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations and well done!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you, fine showing!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 18, 2008)

You're Welcome!   8)    

Great job, Ron!


----------



## TheCook (Oct 19, 2008)

That's gonna be me and my boy in 15-20 years!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations Ron, Great Job!


----------

